# Type 2 Preg with twins and new to the forum



## AliH (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I am new to the forum and interested in hearing from anyone else type 2 or having twins to understand any difference on the diabetes from 2 babies vs 1.

I am type 2, developed after gestational d in 1st preg, diagnosed T2 in October 08 and pre pregnancy treated with a careful diet only. Since diagnosis HbA1C has been below 6 and I had lost about 12-15% of my body weight, took 5mg Folic Acid for more than 6 months and got Hba1C down below 5.5 before getting pregnant. A scan at 6 weeks showed 2 heartbeats and voila! Twins! All a bit of a shock although they are in my family so should have thought about it.... DD is 3 years old and was > 9lbs thanks probably to the GD but is 110% happy and healthy. This preg has been a big adjustment as immediately had to start insulin having only been a careful eater beforehand. I have Ulcerative Colitis bowel disease which meant Metformin was probably out of the question. Initial doses of Insulatard nightly were about 6/7 units and 6-8 units of Novorapid with meals. During pregnancy HbA1c has varied from 4.9 to 5.3 as I have been so strict on my carb intake. Since 20 weeks trace of ketones showed I wasnt eating enough carbs so I have had to up the carb intake and also insulin. At 23 weeks the insulin needs escalated and I am now, at 30 weeks on 14u nightly of insulatard and 22 - 27 units of Novorapid with meals. I have no idea if this is high, low or ? for this stage of pregnancy. 

Last scan 2 weeks ago shows the twins are both on the big size in spite of DB being pretty well under control... max of 8 weeks to go as 38 weeks is the latest date for an elective c section ( had to have an emergency section with DD after 20 hours of labour plus 1 twin is still breech).

Anyone else have twins and what size were they even with the sugar levels more or less under control ?

Once they are born I'm told I should literally go back to diet control immediately and may even be "non-diabetic" because of weight loss etc before getting pregnant. Anyone else who was type 2 diet controlled only have an insight to what the "after" is like for sugar levels etc ?

Appreciate your comments ladies


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Ali, as a 51 yo single bloke, I'm afraid I can't answer any of your questions, but I did want to welcome you to the forum and hope that someone more informed than me can help you out  Congratulations on your pregnancy - from what I know, you seem to have been managing things very well and it sounds like you have a good, supportive team helping you.


----------



## cazscot (Jul 22, 2010)

Not having any children I can't answer any of your questions but just wanted to welcome you to the forum  x


----------



## Steff (Jul 22, 2010)

Ali just wanted to welcome you to the forum x


----------



## rachelha (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello I am type 1 and currently pregnant with just the one so can not help you on any of your specific questions.  

I am currently 32 weeks and my insulin requirements are already 3 times what they were before I was pregnant. My little one is currently breech too.

Your hba1c is fantastic- you should be really proud of yourself

Rachel


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 23, 2010)

rachelha said:


> .
> 
> Your hba1c is fantastic- you should be really proud of yourself
> 
> Rachel



I second that.

I'm type 1 and 10 weeks with only one baby i think 

I cant really help you out, as im only just getting the hang of it, so far i need less insulin and maybe even less than i am on now, having loads of hypos.

xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry I cannot help you either, but congrats on two little bundles!! and welcome to the forum x


----------



## Smit (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations to you both, this website might also help you out, not sure if people have had twins though.  

http://community.babycentre.co.uk/groups/a60435/diabetic_group


----------



## AliH (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, Thanks to all for your replies and support, especially Smit regards the babycentre group, I had used this website but didnt realise there was a diabetes group


----------



## Smit (Jul 25, 2010)

Your welcome, hope you find it helpful. I float in and out of it. We are trying for a baby, so enjoy reading and hearing about other people with diabetes. Gives me an insight for what I might be in for. x


----------



## Casper (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, and congratulatons on the twins - also your fantastic blood results!

I am type 1, and had been so for a year before getting pregnant with twins!  My insulin requirements did go right up - especially in the last trimester, around 25/30 humalog for 2 toast, and the insulatard at night and morning also went up, but can't remember how much, as my 'babies' are now nearly 8.

I had tight control during pregnancy, HBA1C around 6.0, lots and lots of scans, and an elective caesaerean as one baby was breech, and the placenta was over the 'exit' route.  Weight of each was 6lb 3oz and 5lb 12oz, and they did not need to go to special care unit.  I was 37.5 weeks when delivered, and could hardly walk, I was soooooooooo huuuuuuuuuuuuge!!

Don't worry too much about blood levels afterwards - you will be too busy with the little nippers, not to mention your 3 yr old!  Good luck


----------



## Cate (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Ali,

Sorry I didn't see this earlier, been on my holidays.

I'm type 1 and have 2 children.  My youngest (born Feb this year) is a twin, his brother was stillborn.  Daniel's death was because of TTTS and was in NO way related to diabetes, before I scare you silly!  So don't worry unduly.  It sounds like your twins are DCDA are they?  Mine were MCDA hence the TTTS issue, and should have been delivered at 36 weeks.

My control with twins was not significantly different to my experience of carrying a singleton to be honest.  They were delivered at 31 weeks, so I can't comment on the later stages re insulin needs, but the levels your taking sound pretty reasonable to me!  With my daughter I was on at least 20 u with breakfast & lunch, and around 15 u with dinner every day, and my basal levels about doubled.

Re weights, at 31 weeks 3 days Edward weighed 3lbs 8oz.  Daniel was smaller, but was the TTTS donor so we expected him to be.  My daughter (full term) was 9lbs 8oz for comparison.

HTH, and good luck xx


----------



## Busymum (Aug 5, 2010)

*You're doing great*

I'm T2 now but have had 3 gestational pregnancies and the third was twins!! you're control sounds fatastic and the insulin levels sound really low compared to what i had with all of mine. my twins were born at 38 weeks and were 7lb 3oz and 4lb 12oz. Everything was fine no problems for them or me. Good luck and enjoy the twins it's hard work but fabulous fun.
take care

S xx


----------

